# Wahoo



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So I got to show one of my Bucks daughters the other day at a show and she took Grand Champion Junior doe! I had a great time! I got to show her in all her classes. I felt very privileged.  

I also got to show some Old Mountain Farm goats! Cheryl is very nice. I showed one of her goats who got Grand Champion Senior Doe! I didn't show her in the last line up, since I was showing another goat for Cheryl in that too!

Boy did I have fun! I can't wait to take my goats to the AGS show on July 12th! :wahoo:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

arty: :stars: that is great. i meet cheryl when i was up in maine & yes she very nice & has some of the best nigi's in the new england area.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. That is great.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great- you must have quite a good reputation as a handler. Congratulations.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here she is. I just wanted to get permission to use the photo's before I posted them. Her sire is my buck God's Love Farm Zorro. I can't wait to see how Sugar turns out since thats her dad too!

God's Love Farm Z Faith:









Here we are in the best in show classwe didn't win it, there were a lot of good goats in the ring.  )


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

it is a great accomplishe to make it to the best in show line up. looks like tgs had all winners this past weekend


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a very pretty doe! Zorro must be doing good!! Which one of Cheryl's does won? Do you know?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks!

I'm not sure which one of hers won Grand.  I was really busy showing my friends goats and then jumping over to Cheryl's, so about 4 or 5 classes in a row. It was crazy but fun! lol I just know that I showed a first and a second for her, but I don't remember the goats names. :doh: ha ha ha oops!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's exciting!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Was she a chocolate buckskin? I think I know which one one, was her name Ballerina? Does that ring a bell? 

Shows are so busy, it is hard to keep track of my own doe's names there!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats :stars: ....Sounds like you were a very busy girl!!! Glad you had a great time!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Was she a chocolate buckskin? I think I know which one one, was her name Ballerina? Does that ring a bell?
> 
> Shows are so busy, it is hard to keep track of my own doe's names there!


I think so!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Am I good or what :shades: Just kidding. She is a nice doe!


----------

